# 3G iPhone & New O2 Registration Process!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Popped into an O2 store today to confirm the 3G launch date & to try to bag one of the 1st batch & i was told the contract set-up process has been changed for the 3G units, in that they're activated & the number issued in store so as to remove the ability to just take one home & hack it into a different network 

Is this true?? Kinda scuppered my chances of getting one. They also said that depending on the tariff the 3G handset will be FOC on the highest monthly rental (think it was Â£75 a month  ).


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

FOC on Â£75 and Â£45 tariff and Â£100 on Â£35 and Â£30 tariff I believe.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> FOC on Â£75 and Â£45 tariff and Â£100 on Â£35 and Â£30 tariff I believe.


Differs depending on 8GB 3G or the 16GB 3G. Only Â£75 tariff gets you the 16GB FOC, on the lower tariffs the cost varies & the same applies to the 8GB although starting from a lower price point.

My question is still around the registration/activation as it suggests you can no longer pay you money (or not if you PRETEND you're going to take the Â£75 tariff) & take your handset home to Jailbreak it (or whatever it's called) & use on your current network which in my case is Vodafone.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

You are correct, you will need to sign up there and then.

If you want an iPhone without the contract they are bringing out a PAYG soon, although how much that will cost, who knows?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Is this true??


Yep


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Kev & Mikie, my information was therefore correct 

Damn & blast, my N95 is suffering with piss poor battery life so i'd convinced myself the new iPhone was to be my Birthday present (to myself  ) but that plan looks buggered now.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

There is a rumour that the O2 exclusivity period for the 3G iPhone will be much less than a year, but either the lawyers at Apple have drawn up the contracts tighter than a gnats a**e or nobody is willing to risk their jobs over spilling the beans, as nobody will confirm or deny this.

For this, it might be worth putting up with not having one from the first batch and waiting for it to appear on the network of your choosing...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Cheers Kev & Mikie, my information was therefore correct
> 
> Damn & blast, my N95 is suffering with piss poor battery life so i'd convinced myself the new iPhone was to be my Birthday present (to myself  ) but that plan looks buggered now.


Might have my 8GB iPhone for sale soon. It's jailbroken already and in perfect condition...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Kev & Mikie, my information was therefore correct
> ...


I assume that's NOT a 3G handset??


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Correct.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

iphone pay as you go

Apple and O2 have decided to launch the new 3G iPhone on Pay As You Go, which seems a very sensible move, as it opens up two markets which previously couldn't get there hands on the iPhone, namely drug dealers and children. Even at hefty Â£300 for the 8GB I still expect it to be the must have christmas present of 2008. The 16GB is Â£360, both phones will come with 6 months of unlimited browsing and Wi-Fi access.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> both phones will come with 6 months of unlimited browsing and Wi-Fi access.


At the end of the free 6 months it will be chargeable at Â£10 a month if you wish to continue. If you don't you will be subject to O2's extortionate regular data charges instead.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Cheers Kev & Mikie, my information was therefore correct
> 
> Damn & blast, my N95 is suffering with piss poor battery life so i'd convinced myself the new iPhone was to be my Birthday present (to myself  ) but that plan looks buggered now.


While your waiting for your new phone, have you done a firmware upgrade on your N95, I had the same problem with mine with battery life lasting for only 12hrs with little use. Upgraded to the latest fireware it now lasts 2-3 days


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

TT2BMW said:


> iphone pay as you go
> 
> Apple and O2 have decided to launch the new 3G iPhone on Pay As You Go, which seems a very sensible move, as it opens up two markets which previously couldn't get there hands on the iPhone, namely drug dealers and children. Even at hefty Â£300 for the 8GB I still expect it to be the must have christmas present of 2008. The 16GB is Â£360, both phones will come with 6 months of unlimited browsing and Wi-Fi access.


Are these figures correct, I was reading in US press last week they were looking at a Â£99 payg package to increase market % to expand away from traditional market.
Had a play with one in apple store last week and it was very good.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

QuackingPlums said:


> There is a rumour that the O2 exclusivity period for the 3G iPhone will be much less than a year, but either the lawyers at Apple have drawn up the contracts tighter than a gnats a**e or nobody is willing to risk their jobs over spilling the beans, as nobody will confirm or deny this.
> 
> For this, it might be worth putting up with not having one from the first batch and waiting for it to appear on the network of your choosing...


I wonder how true this, it might be worth waiting a while for something else to develop.



skiwhiz said:


> Are these figures correct, I was reading in US press last week they were looking at a Â£99 payg package to increase market % to expand away from traditional market.
> Had a play with one in apple store last week and it was very good.


Does seem a lot, I suppose it depends on how much o2 are willing to subsidise the phone price.

From here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7443543.stm


> Mr Jobs pledged that the $199 price would be the same across many countries.


Knowing the UK that won't include us, because they'll charge whatever they can get away with, and that will be more than Â£99.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Kev & Mikie, my information was therefore correct
> ...


I'll have a little look see into that so thanks.

Got Nokia software set up for Syncing etc. so IIRC it's stay connected via that, then off to the Nokia support website & download the latest? Any other cool stuff in the update?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

All good following the Firmware update, i was a good few versions back as i think i was on 11. something & i'm now on 23. something 

Noticed i now have 3.5G  but too early to tell if battery life has improved. Forgot a firmware update takes the phone back to factory, so had an annoying evening restoring my settings & replacing the data that i'd forgotten was the penalty for firmware upgrades.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Excellent, Nokia PC Suite has a back up facility for for settings and contacts etc, nevermind what else would you do with your evening!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> Excellent, Nokia PC Suite has a back up facility for for settings and contacts etc, nevermind what else would you do with your evening!


Contacts & diary etc. was a doddle as all backed up in Outlook etc so sync via PC Suite is no problem, but i've never seen a settings back-up within Nokia PC Suite for things such as Vodafone email settings, themes, sounds, installed applications & preferences etc.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the iphone vibrate?

If not, will the new one?

I have had a read but i doesn't say


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Does the iphone vibrate?
> 
> If not, will the new one?
> 
> I have had a read but i doesn't say


Yes. :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Good!

Ta :roll:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > both phones will come with 6 months of unlimited browsing and Wi-Fi access.
> ...


But if i bought the PAYG iPhone, and then used my contract Vodafone SIM, surely i would be on Vodafones data charges, and O2 Would not be able to get any further cash out of me after the initial purchase :?:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jas225 said:


> ...But if i bought the PAYG iPhone, and then used my contract Vodafone SIM, surely i would be on Vodafones data charges, and O2 Would not be able to get any further cash out of me after the initial purchase :?:


If you unlock it, it would work as you say.


----------

